# Fonts and Attachments



## senor harv (Jul 9, 2005)

I chose an Icon. Font=Arial.  Size=Normal Color =Blue.  What do you see?  I am writing my message.  I see no browse button nor file name. Therefore I see no Open button nor Add Attachment.  I can't be on the same page. Me thinks I'll just go to bed,  Man Yanna


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 9, 2005)

This is what you should be seeing to attach a file:








It's below the posting area where you type your message..

Also when you get ready to change the font... highlight the font first with your mouse and then selectl font size, type, color, etc.


----------



## senor harv (Jul 10, 2005)

There is nothing below "Lock this topic"  That's what I am saying.  So My page is not complete,   why???


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 10, 2005)

That is really strange... I am looking into it. Is it possible for you to try logging on with a different computer?

I have looked at your login details and everything looks fine from my end.

Don't stress over it... I will figure out one way or the other.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Harve,

When I want to make a change to my text, I just highlight what I want to change, then go up and change the font type, size or color. You will need to highlight your text for each change that you want to make.  Also make sure to click on the "Post Reply" icon.  The "Quick Reply" box doesn't have the editing features that are found when you click on the "Post Reply" icon.

Hope this helps.

Dutch


----------

